

Ask HN: Which essays/works would you recommend reading? - redxblood

Are there any imprescindible pieces of work that i should read as a programmer?<p>Bonus points for link to pdf&#x2F;doc.
======
jcr
"On Computable Numbers with an Application to the Entscheidungsproblem" (1936)

[http://draperg.cis.byuh.edu/archive/winter2014/cs320/Turing_...](http://draperg.cis.byuh.edu/archive/winter2014/cs320/Turing_Paper_1936.pdf)

"Computing Machinery and Intelligence" (1950)

[http://www.csee.umbc.edu/courses/471/papers/turing.pdf](http://www.csee.umbc.edu/courses/471/papers/turing.pdf)

"Recursive Functions of Symbolic Expressions and Their Computation by Machine"
(1960)

[http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~crary/819-f09/McCarthy60.pdf](http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~crary/819-f09/McCarthy60.pdf)

"Reflections on Trusting Trust" (1984)

[https://www.ece.cmu.edu/~ganger/712.fall02/papers/p761-thomp...](https://www.ece.cmu.edu/~ganger/712.fall02/papers/p761-thompson.pdf)

